# colnago sport pre 1970 ? unusual decals



## SMALTYCBR (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I have found an early colnago sport (1970 or earlier) with columbus tubing and an interesting head badge (champion record logo). 
The decals on the bike look original to the bike.

Any one have an idea about the head decal and signifance?

I will post pics shortly


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Pics will be necessary for any ID.


----------



## SMALTYCBR (Apr 15, 2013)

ok posted on the general forum. 

The headset is campagnolo
It has an omega crank Nuovo record shifters (like the colnago sport).
It has universal Super 68 brakes (like the colnago sport)
Dia compe drilled levers
Campagnolo 2050, valentino derailleur
It has sport written under the C logo on the frame.
The BB looks similar to that found on a colnago sport and is italian (from measurements)

I have compared the lugs and the logo and it is similar as other colnago sport models -
However the panto on the side of the lugs is not consistent ?!.


----------



## SMALTYCBR (Apr 15, 2013)

smaltycbr's's Library | Photobucket


----------

